# 2003 Keystone Outback 25 Rss - For Sale



## Keipers (Sep 25, 2008)

We're selling our 2003 Keystone Outback 25 RSS Travel Trailer.

$14,500

~ Beautiful Plank-Style Wood-Look Flooring Throughout
~ Raised Panel Cabinetry, White with Nickel Hardware, even in Bathroom
~ Beautiful deep red and green décor
~ 2 Twin-Size Bunk Beds
~ Queen Bed
~ Sleeps up to 8 people
~ 2 Slide-Outs add to Living Space
~ Microwave
~ Oven with 3-Burner Stovetop
~ Large 6 cu. ft. Refrigerator and Freezer
~ Ducted Heat - 30,000 BTU furnace
~ Air Conditioning - 13,500 BTU
~ 6 gal. Water Heater
~ Plenty of Storage - even a place for Bikes when bottom bunk is folded up!
~ Non smoking family
~ Newer molded front tank cover

~ Bright Bathroom with Skylight, Shower, Toilet, Sink, Vanity & Storage Cabinet
~ Outdoor Grill
~ Outdoor Shower
~ Outdoor Security Lights
~ Large Awning

ADDED EXTRAS:
* Electric Tongue Jack - No More Hand Cranking!
* Two Max-Air Roof Vent Covers (1 with power fan)
* Decorative screen door protectors

For Possible Extra Purchase:
* Tow Vehicle - 2000 Suburban 1500. 111,xxx miles. Email for more information.

This is a great family RV in wonderful & clean condition (non-smoking) as we take very good care of our stuff. Please contact us with any questions or for pictures.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Keipers said:


> We're selling our 2003 Keystone Outback 25 RSS Travel Trailer.
> 
> $14,500
> 
> ...


Good Luck with the sale! I have a 25RSS myself and this is a great unit! Might be helpful if you put your location and a few pics..


----------



## Keipers (Sep 25, 2008)

We are located in Minneapolis, MN. Hopefully a few pictures to come soon.


----------

